# Morning blocks San diego



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

the earliest block I have seen starts at 10am. Are there earlier blocks? What time do they come out?


----------



## Tedmc (Nov 15, 2017)

MMoore said:


> the earliest block I have seen starts at 10am. Are there earlier blocks? What time do they come out?


Hi MMoore,
Another San Diego driver here. dantiv is also from SD. (Rancho Bernardo actually). You should be grateful to see 10:00 AM blocks. I rarely see anything before 11:30. Or the occasional 10:30-3:30 5 hr block. I see earlier blocks from DSD3 (National City). Is that where you drive from? The white vans all load first.


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

Tedmc said:


> Hi MMoore,
> Another San Diego driver here. dantiv is also from SD. (Rancho Bernardo actually). You should be grateful to see 10:00 AM blocks. I rarely see anything before 11:30. Or the occasional 10:30-3:30 5 hr block. I see earlier blocks from DSD3 (National City). Is that where you drive from? The white vans all load first.


I haven't picked up National city blocks. I have done Carlsbad and Via Esprillo. I was hoping to do two three hour blocks one in the AM and another in the PM. When I did a 4 hour block I was sent far into I-8 east. Very rural area where homes were miles apart and the mailbox is at a roadside but the house is up the hill. I ended up returning a bunch of packages late at night and the warehouse was busy loading a bunch of white vans. I could count at least thirty vans.


----------



## Tedmc (Nov 15, 2017)

I can recommend you read the "Are You Blocked Poll" and "Soft Block" threads. If you are relatively new to flex.....say you started around Nov 1st. Do yourself a favor and go back and read threads that pertain to you. You'll have a better understanding of things.
Esp the part where in your IC agreement where it states " blocks that Amazon may send you are available in the check offers screen"
refresh this screen often to view newly available offers.Also read any thread pertaining to white vans,as they have an impact on any flex subcontractors ability to work. Amazon would prefer to have all deliveries made by white van subcontractors,flex is lower on the totem pole.
Hint: When you are out in the rural areas and you see the driveway,make sure to click the "I've Arrived" bar (and scan the package right there).Then drive up to the house drop off and click pic. Can't tell you how many 1/4 mile driveways I've gone up and the app won't let me scan the package because it says I'm out of the delivery zone,necessitating backing all the way down the driveway to scan. It's because the gps was pinged at the mailbox,not actually at the house.Good ol' rabbit!


----------

